# Apparently BMW thinks there's a problem with the SCR



## mattm (Nov 23, 2005)

This was in today's mail. Glad I didn't do the ABC delete.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

I got a letter too. I'm quite thrilled to have deletes for close to three years.


----------



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

Got one today also...happy to get it though. Nice that they finally figured this out and I am off the hook for this once the warranty runs out...at least until October 2021 (for me).


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't read what is in the letter. Can you briefly describe it? I am following several diesel forums and am curious as to what BMW is doing. Thanks.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I can't read what is in the letter. Can you briefly describe it? I am following several diesel forums and am curious as to what BMW is doing. Thanks.


BMW has extended their SCR Active tank warranty (that had been X5D) to the 335d, too. 
See: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=981054


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

i feel so left out


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Haha, got my letter today. 10 years or 120k miles. I had just turned 120k when I turned the car in last week.

Now I know why the dealer didn't even squawk about the SES light on my dash.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Got my letter yesterday. We have 118,500 miles on it, had some work done to un-clog the system but I'm pretty sure the SES light would go on if it was very cold out (likely the temp sensor fail) so I'm going to call my dealer to see if they will fix it.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm only at 160k miles on my '12 X5 35d so it looks like I don't qualify. The SCR tanks are original and currently having no issues with them.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

n1das said:


> I'm only at 160k miles on my '12 X5 35d so it looks like I don't qualify. The SCR tanks are original and currently having no issues with them.


Interesting! Been running a lot of DEF through there: another reason to think that heavier use of these diesel engines is good for them. Lots of new, clean DEF may be keeping the sensors clear of crud/buildup...

So much speculation (on my part and others) on what the problems are.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

floydarogers said:


> Interesting! Been running a lot of DEF through there: another reason to think that heavier use of these diesel engines is good for them. Lots of new, clean DEF may be keeping the sensors clear of crud/buildup...
> 
> So much speculation (on my part and others) on what the problems are.


Crud? - poisoning similar to what can happen to a wide band lambda sensor - same operating concept. New sensors with a revised design are less likely to fail - part numbers have changed.


----------



## twiskus (Jun 10, 2017)

I called BMW today and had them run my VIN, but my car didn't come back with the SCR having an extended warranty. They told me me "the urea tank" does and so does any illuminated buttons in the car. Is it possible (or likely) the service advisor didn't know what he was talking about and that the SCR is what is covered? I will just call another dealer probably..


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

twiskus said:


> I called BMW today and had them run my VIN, but my car didn't come back with the SCR having an extended warranty. They told me me "the urea tank" does and so does any illuminated buttons in the car. Is it possible (or likely) the service advisor didn't know what he was talking about and that the SCR is what is covered? I will just call another dealer probably..


Do you know what "SCR" is?

Selective Catalytic Reduction

It represents 3 words that unless you follow it with other words, means nothing:

SCR System
SCR agent
SCR Fluid
SCR active tank

So you dealer says the SCR Tank (aka "urea tank") is covered...

What is it you are needing covered??


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

And Twiskus called his dealer and was unable to see their lips moving. Twiskus, your dealer is not BMW or BMW NA, but a franchisee


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

twiskus said:


> I called BMW today and had them run my VIN, but my car didn't come back with the SCR having an extended warranty. They told me me "the urea tank" does and so does any illuminated buttons in the car. Is it possible (or likely) the service advisor didn't know what he was talking about and that the SCR is what is covered? I will just call another dealer probably..


contrary to the two follow on posters, the service advisor didn't know what he was talking about if he/she said the urea tank was covered, since that is the SCR tank. I don't know why it wouldn't come back listed as SCR active tank but it came back as "the urea tank" when the latter is not the official term. The SCR thing regarding this thread is indeed the SCR active tank aka the urea tank.


----------



## soroco1136 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a 2010 335d and have owned it since day one. I have had issue with it non Stop and have been wrestling with rhe SES light that has been on for 1 1/2 years due to thr SCR tank sensor. I now have. 140k on thr car but complained about the issue when i had around 120k on it. We will see what BMW says. I know it will be a struggle.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

soroco1136 said:


> I have a 2010 335d and have owned it since day one. I have had issue with it non Stop and have been wrestling with rhe SES light that has been on for 1 1/2 years due to thr SCR tank sensor. I now have. 140k on thr car but complained about the issue when i had around 120k on it. We will see what BMW says. I know it will be a struggle.


If you have BMW paperwork that establishes there was an SCR tank issue/failure prior to 120k, yoiu have a good case. (I.e. Dealer says "SCR tank temp fault XYZ read, reset and monitor at this time")


----------

